
Flowblade – Free and Libre Video Editor - buovjaga
http://jliljebl.github.io/flowblade/
======
kixpanganiban
This is amazing. Good job, you guys! Gimp, InkScape, and Flowblade won't give
Adobe Creative Cloud a run for its money, but it definitely makes the entry
cost for getting into digital creativity immensely lower. Excited to try this
out myself on the weekend!

